# Sable or Satin Taupe?? Please help!



## heenx0x0 (Feb 24, 2006)

I want a dark brown to blend into my outer V, I need some dimension in my brown collection. I have MAC's Romp and Bronze, and UD's Smog and I would like a shimmery brown that's darker than all of those but that also has a nice kick to it (nothing boring). I was thinking Sable or Satin Taupe. I know they are very similar but Sable is warmer and Satin Taupe is a more cool toned shade. I've never seen either in person and really need help deciding on one that would work best with the brown collection I have. And if you know of any other MAC colors I should consider please feel free to suggest them. TIA!


----------



## mandirigma (Feb 24, 2006)

i say go with satin taupe. i don't have romp or ud's smog, but bronze and sable differ only slightly, whereas satin taupe is pretty much an entirely different color. it's darker and a more grey-toned brown, if you can picture that.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't really think Satin Taupe is brown at all. If you want a nice dark brown with punch I'd say try Twinks. I love that color, but I also love Sable and Mulch!


----------



## carriesshoes (Feb 24, 2006)

I love satin taupe!  if you want a little darker what about Smut?  It's a nice colour that goes on like a dream.


----------



## Isis (Feb 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_ If you want a nice dark brown with punch I'd say try Twinks. I love that color, but I also love Sable and Mulch!_

 
That is exactly what I was going to suggest!


----------

